# A+ Ps2 Arrived



## Two Hawks (May 26, 2012)

Just got my PS2 in the mail, opened the box and took it out to the barn where I got my first varmint kill after the third shot that is.
Dusted five ground squirrels in 45 minutes. After awhile they got wise and were harder to come by. I like this lil shooter alot.
Just have to wear a glove as the band smacks my fingers at times. How do you keep that from happening??


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Should be getting mine in the next day or so...I know it is "in the mail"

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One thing - heavier ammo and bands attached as close as possible to tips of fork.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job and well done!!!!









Heavier ammo is the key my friend. My single "Gold Winner" and double "Ultra Power" bands both are best matched with no less than 1/2" steel or .44 cal. lead.


----------



## Two Hawks (May 26, 2012)

Got the Ruff n Ready "A+" PS2 sanded and finished...
Used heavy loads and it works out great...
Thanks, Perry


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I probably shoot my A+ PS2 more than any of my other slingshots.
It's not _too _pretty or pricey, so I don't fear fork hits (though I never gotten one with my A+) or otherwise marring it as I do some of my other slingshots.
I suppose it's a real working mans slingshot that way.
Also, despite being a very simple looking board cut, with what looks like an awkwardly short handle - it fits great in my grip!
The pinky hole turns out to work really nice in my large hand.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I’ll swear by A+'s PSs. They are my favourite shooting ss. I finally found that the PS1 fits my hand better than the 2, but have no problem with the PS2s. They are tops in my book for accuracy and comfort at an reasonable price. Great job Perry-many thanks for every one of them.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Perry does **** good work!!!! Period.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

If you don't want to use heavier ammo, try a lighter pouch.


----------



## Two Hawks (May 26, 2012)

Switched from 3/8 steel to marbles, much better. Got two of these this morning... PC= Pest Control..


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Is that a squirrel? You took it out with a marble? Impressive.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow!! Squirrels can be hard to bag with 1/2" steel or lead sometimes!! They are tough little critters!!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

what did you do shoot it with a marble then run over it with a lawnmower?? that is one mangled squirrell...hahahaha
Kip


----------



## Two Hawks (May 26, 2012)

Should have mentioned my dog Bella got hold of it and shook it for good measure..


----------

